# More tiger shrimp pictures



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I took some more pictures of my tiger shrimp the other day


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow how big is he? and is it fw or sw?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

NIce photos of a nice shrimp


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

its freshwater and looks like its probably half an inch to an inch long


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

They are freshwater, the females can get to maybe 1.2 inches. You can check out my website for for information on them (site link in signature).


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

i signed up for your mailing list and am still waiting for you to put them on sale especially the German Blue Shrimp. They should do good with Tiger Shrimp right?


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like your site. I have never really thought about aquarium shrimp before, but I now have been thinking about maybe getting some. I signed up for your mailing list and can't wait to see more shrimp for sale.


----------

